# Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (47x) Update 2



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (11x)*

vielen dank für die post.


----------



## flogee (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (11x)*

+24



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (35x) Update*

Ich sage :thx: für die große Lady! 
Tobi


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (35x) Update*

:thx: euch für die nette Karlie


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (47x) Update2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(12 Dateien, 24.663.030 Bytes = 23,52 MiB)
thx elder


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (47x) Update2*

nice pics of Karlie, thanks


----------



## mshat (21 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (47x) Update2*

Bei dem Anblick wird mir ganz anders


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Karlie Kloss - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (47x) Update2*

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------

